# Buying Digital Camera :: Help needed



## passion_unlimitedd (May 2, 2008)

I want to buy a digital camera but i have no idea which one to buy. the only thing i know is higher the megapixel better the quality.

My budget is around 10K. can any one suggest a digital camera best value for money in this range.

thanks in advance.


----------



## talkingcomet (May 2, 2008)

Well I just bought a Canon Poweshot A560. It will stay well within your budget! And don't just look for the megapixels only. Look for other features too like zoom etc!


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (May 3, 2008)

I am stuck between Canon Powershot A580 and Sony Cybershot W35/55.

which one to go for ? Sony has 7.2 mega pixel with 3x optical zoom and video recording to the full of memory card capacity on the other hand canon is with 8 mega pixel and 4x optical zoom. but they have not mentioned the maximum video recording duration.  rest of the specification is more or less same.

can anyone with hands on experience with digital camera guide me ?


----------



## prasad_den (May 3, 2008)

passion_unlimitedd said:
			
		

> the only thing i know is higher the megapixel better the quality.



Unfortunately, that is not the case.. The higher the MP count, the larger the print size you can get without pixelating.. If you are gonna settle just for routine 4" x 6" prints, and an occasional A4 size print, even a 5MP cam is more than enough.. But sadly, manufacturers try to lure customers by pushing the MP thing.. 
ANyways, for your budget you can get a Canon A590IS...! Its good.. 4x optical zoom and a VGA movie mode.. plus image stabilisation. 
If you can get only the 2 mentioned above in your post, go for th canon as it has more MP, better optical zoom, and probably IS too...! Duration of video is usually restricted to memory card limit in almost all the cams, so nothing to worry there.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 4, 2008)

passion_unlimitedd said:


> I want to buy a digital camera but i have no idea which one to buy. the only thing i know is higher the megapixel better the quality.
> 
> My budget is around 10K. can any one suggest a digital camera best value for money in this range.
> 
> thanks in advance.



sorry to say but the only thing you know is also incorrect (the reason is there in the above post). look for camera reviews on the internet. That will give you a better Idea. personally I'm not a fan of canon.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 4, 2008)

There are lot of things to know b4 u shop a digicam. 
*Buying Guide of Digital Camera*


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (May 5, 2008)

thank you guys.


----------



## apacheman (May 5, 2008)

giv the panasonic thingamajigs a shot...
there's Panasonic FS-20, 10MP, 4x Zoom, 30mm Wide Angle lens, 848x480 Wide Screen Movies, and to top it all a huge 3" LCD. and it has a very slim profile, comfortable to hold.
other models worth mentioning are Panasonic FX55, and Panasonic FX33, Canon IXUS 860IS, Sony T200.


----------



## redhat (May 6, 2008)

I would suggest a sony to everyone for superior image quality by the Vario-Tessar Carl Zeiss lens it has
I just bought a Sony Cam, though it will push your budget a lil too much...
The DSC H10...
Its an 8.1MP camera, 10x Optical Zoom and various other feures fer 16k..


----------

